
Mixpanel: A/B testing to increase your conversions the Eric Ries way  - suhail
http://blog.mixpanel.com/ab-testing-to-increase-your-conversions-the-e
======
btilly
<i>Any A/B testing article will generally explain that you can split users
using the modulo operator on some user id</i>

The good ones will tell you that you can do that, but then explain that doing
so gives you problems if you want to run more than one A/B test at the same
time. They also should explain that there can be large chance fluctuations, so
you need to be able to tell the difference between significant results and
chance ones. Else people will draw lots of wrong premature conclusions.

For a better (albeit much longer and more detailed) explanation of how to A/B
test read the one I did last year at <http://elem.com/~btilly/effective-ab-
testing/>.

~~~
Huppie
I must say I liked the article itself but the presentation you linked a lot
better. It's definately a good, detailed explanation of A/B testing, including
all it's gotcha's, metrics etc. :)

~~~
btilly
Thanks for the compliment. That presentation was a _lot_ of work.

~~~
kalid
Just wanted to second it, the presentation was really good.

------
thetrumanshow
Thanks for the reminder!

I have been trying to decide what app to make next, and you have given me the
answer (or at least reminded me of IMVU interview on mixergy a while back
<http://mixergy.com/ries-lean/>)

Following the IMVU method I plan to add a few made-up product links at the top
of my site (with madeup screenshots) and see how many clickthroughs I get for
each one. This will help me decide what people are looking for.

Awesome.

Edit: I wonder how I can use this analytical, A/B testing approach with
everything in life. I'll have to keep a notebook.

